# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Làm chủ bộ điều khiển cầm tay độc lập DSP0501

## ducmoctx

Xin chào tất cả các anh em trên diễn đàn CNCprovn.com. Mình tham gia diễn đàn đã lâu, học hỏi cóp nhặt kiến thức từ các anh em chia sẻ trên diễn đàn nhiều mà không chia sẻ được gì. Biết kiến thức mình còn hạn chế nhưng cũng xin được góp chút sức xây dựng diễn đàn phát triển. Nếu có sai sót xin được các anh em bổ sung để hoàn thiện mình hơn
Trong topic này mình sẽ giới thiệu từng bước về bộ điều khiển máy CNC hoạt động hoàn toàn độc lập không phụ thuộc vào máy tính DSP0501

*1.	GIỚI THIỆU SƠ LƯỢC VỀ BỘ ĐIỀU KHIỂN CNC DSP 0501.*
Hệ thống điều khiển DSP 0501 được phát triển bởi Beijing RuiZhitianhong technology Co.LTD . Đây là hệ thống điều khiển máy CNC không qua hệ thống máy tính thông thường, ứng dụng vào các hệ thống CNC cho các công việc như : điêu khắc gỗ, công nghiệp kim loại như: phay, cắt plasma, oxi & gas, tiện, EDM, Water jet … nói chung là ứng dụng hầu hết cho máy CNC thông dụng.
Với thời lượng hạn chế, nên qua tài liệu này chúng tôi chỉ viết ra các hướng dẫn cơ bản nhất, sơ lược nhất, cho hệ thống điều khiển cầm tay DSP0501 ứng dụng cho máy CNC 3 trục XYZ, nhằm mục đích cho người đọc và người sử dụng có được những kiến thức tối thiểu khi sử dụng DSP0501 cho hệ thống CNC, do vậy sẽ có những phần bị lược bỏ bớt, người dùng vui lòng thông tin nếu cần.

*a.	Cấu thành bộ điều khiển cầm tay DSP0501;*
Bộ điều khiển DSP khi bạn mua về từ nhà cung cấp sẽ bao gồm các thiết bị, linh phụ kiện sau:
-	Bộ điều khiển cầm tay.
-	Mạch giao tiếp.
-	Cáp nối mạch giao tiếp và bộ điều khiển cầm tay.
-	Cáp nối USB để nối bộ điều khiển cầm tay với máy tính.

----------

Mr.L, Ryan

----------


## ducmoctx

*b. Sơ đồ đấu dây*

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ducmoctx

*C. Giao diện tổng thể*

*Bàn Phím*

*Sơ đồ cấu trúc lệnh trong DSP0501*

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ducmoctx

*Bảng mã lệnh trong DSP0501*

----------

mdung, Mr.L, Tuanlm

----------


## ducmoctx

2.	TÍNH NĂNG CỦA BỘ ĐIỀU KHIỂN DSP 0501

1.	Bộ điều khiển DSP 0501 được thiết lập chuẩn cho phương pháp điều khiển máy cnc 3 truc XYZ, và có hỗ trợ trục thứ 4, “C axis” .Trục này không chạy đồng thời “same time” như 3 trục XYZ. Trục C chỉ có thể chạy đồng thời và áp dụng cho máy 4 trục thực khi mà nhà sản xuất update và chạy lại firmware , điều này chúng ta có thể tham khảo ở phiên bản khác của hệ thống điều khiển DSP.
2.	DSP 0501 trang bị bốn cặp cổng I/O (input & output) cơ bản, có thể mở rộng các cổng này tới 32 cổng. Tùy theo phiên bản DSP mà nhà cung cấp thiết lập sẵn.
3.	Hỗ trợ chạy file Gcode tiêu chuẩn NC, PLT, thích ứng GCode của các phần mềm CAM như: Type3, Art cam, UG, Pro / E, Master CAM, Cimatron, Wentai v.v.
4.	Hỗ trợ chế độ bảo vệ tiến trình gia công khi mất điện đột ngột. DSP cho phép tiếp tục gia công tại điểm mất điện.
5.	Hỗ trợ ngắt tiến trình và chạy tiếp tiến trình tại điểm ngắt file, với 6 tiến trình khác nhau.
6.	Cho phép hỗ trợ thiết lập 9 hệ trục khác nhau trên bàn máy cnc, được tính toán qua home của máy, 9 hệ trục này đáp ứng thiết lập 9 điểm gốc của phôi khác nhau, với chế độ chạy khác nhau.
7.	Hỗ trợ cho phép thay đổi 8 chế độ điều khiển tốc độ của spindle, bằng cách thay đổi trục tiếp trên DSP qua các tổ hợp phím.
8.	Tích hợp cho phép thay đổi vận tốc làm việc của máy cnc khi đang làm việc, bằng cách thay đổi tỷ lệ vận tốc Speed ratio (0.1 đến 1.0)
9.	Cho phép thiết lập tương đương M, F code và các lệnh phát triển khác, có thể mở các Gcode đặc biệt theo yêu cầu người dùng.
10.	Mặc định 128M là dung lượng bộ nhớ trong, có thể mở rộng bộ nhớ này cũng như phân vùng bộ nhớ tới 30 phần chia, khi khách hàng yêu cầu trực tiếp với nhà sản xuất. Thêm nữa DSP hỗ trợ chạy trực tiếp các file Gcode từ các USB ngoài. Đây là hướng mở rộng dung lượng bộ nhớ  ngoài do người dùng tự lựa chọn.
11.	Thiết kế tiện cho việc cầm tay khi điều khiển máy cnc, màn hình hiển thị LCD và 16 phím bấm sử dụng linh hoạt trong quá trình sử dụng, bền bỉ, mượt mà hơn các hệ thống điều khiển cnc qua máy tính. Đồng thời cũng tiết kiệm điện năng, không gian xưởng.
12.	Hỗ trợ chạy với độ chính xác ở mức 0.001mm, tốc độ hỗ trợ làm việc có thể  đạt mức 150.000mm/phút.
13.	Hỗ trợ giao diện đa ngôn ngữ, nhưng ở bản quốc tế nhà cung cấp chỉ để ngôn ngữ chung là tiếng anh. Nếu cần thiết chuyển giao diện Việt, bạn cần liên hệ với nhà sản xuất.
14.	Hỗ trợ chạy nhiều file gcode bằng chế độ chạy máy thông minh với chỉ một lần load code.
15.	Hỗ trợ chạy theo dòng code của file code mà người sử dụng tự chọn.
16.	Hỗ trợ chạy bước (grid step), thuận tiện trong quá trình lấy gỗ phôi để bảo vệ đầu dao hay hệ thống cắt, cũng như bảo vệ bề mặt phôi
17.	Hỗ trợ lấy độ cao Z, gốc Z của phôi qua thiết bị ngoại vi

Lưu ý khí sử dụng DSP:
a.	Tránh để thiết bị DSP trong môi trường có từ tính, nhiễm điện cao.
b.	Không tư ý mở vỏ hộp bảo vệ DSP, không được rút cáp tín hiệu khi máy đang chạy.
c.	Khi đang load file code, không nên rút bộ nhớ ngoài USB ra khỏi DSP.
d.	Tránh tiếp xúc nhiều với các môi trường nhiều bụi kim loại, ẩm thấp.
e.	Tuân thủ các yếu tố an toàn khi hoạt động máy cnc, cnc là máy công cụ, bạn nên cân nhắc tất cả các vấn đề mất an toàn có thể xảy ra.
f.	Nếu không sử dụng trong thời gian dài, nên cắt nguồn điện, tháo DSP, bảo vệ cẩn thận, tránh ngoại lực tác động trực tiếp vào DSP.
g.	Trong quá trình đang chạy máy, hay có nguồn cấp vào DSP, tránh tuyệt đối trường hợp bị rơi, ngoại lực tác động, điều đó có thể ảnh hưởng đến các thiết bi linh kiện điện tử bên trong DSP.

----------

longnnk

----------


## Mr.L

làm vài cái clip minh họa tính năng cho nó pờ rồ dc ko anh ^^

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## ducmoctx

Cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý ủng hộ. Video mình sẽ cố gắng làm nhưng mình nghĩ nó sẽ không tường tận bằng mình viết bạn ạ. Không biết tài liệu này có ích với mọi người không? Mọi người cho ý kiến để mình up tiếp nhé!

----------


## ducmoctx

Hiện tài liệu Làm chủ bộ điều khiển cầm tay độc lập DSP0501 mình đã soạn xong. Các bác download tại đây để tham khỏa nhé

----------


## ducmoctx

Sau những đêm thức trắng bạc đầu chắp bút, e đã hoàn thiên tài liệu Làm chủ bộ điều khiển cầm tay độc lập DSP0501 dài 30 trang. E đã gửi đường link lên diễn đàn nhưng không được. Bác nào cần tài liệu tham khảo thì vui lòng đọc bài* Làm chủ bộ điều khiển CNC DSP 0501* trong phần *hướng dẫn kỹ thuật trên website bên e* nhé, trên đó có cả đường link để download đấy ạh.

----------

mdung

----------


## ducmoctx

Em gửi các bác đường link bài viết "Làm Chủ Bộ Điều Khiển CNC DSP 0501" để các bác tham khảo: http://cnc24h.com/news/49/Lam-chu-bo...-DSP-0501.html

----------


## suu_tam

Bác chủ cho em hỏi là con 0501 này với con A11 thì so sánh như thế nào vậy bác?
Hơn kém thế nào ạ?

----------


## motogia

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi là con 0501 này với con A11 thì so sánh như thế nào vậy bác?
> Hơn kém thế nào ạ?


Chắc chủ thướt chưa trả lời vì bận, em tranh thủ spam năm mới cái, 
sơ lược như sau vậy: 
DSP0501:
Rẻ-- trên dưới 5tr
bộ nhớ thấp hơn, bác chịu khó tìm spec thêm
không hỗ trợ port estop, nên khi dùng với servo thi phải chế cháo thêm 
khi load gcode để chạy, có những file lớn, kể từ lúc load đến lúc kết thúc, đủ thời gian ăn xong tô phở.
...
DSP A11
Tất nhiên đắt hơn --trên dưới 8tr
bộ nhớ cao hơn nên chạy được file lớn hơn.
có hỗ trợ estop.
time gian load file gcode thì gần như tức thời.
....
2 phiên bản trên chủ yếu của richnc và richauto, hàng richauto em đánh giá cao hơn, và họ không sản xuất dsp0501 nữa, tất nhiên có các hãng khác vẫn sản xuất dsp0501, chất lượng dùng cũng rất ok.
ngoài ra còn có các phiên bản khác của dsp, tùy theo ứng dụng, nhưng để pro rất thì dùng dsp seri 5x hàng richauto, bác vào trang chủ của họ mà xem thêm.
với dòng dsp này, tùy theo mức đầu tư và tinh thần vượt khó thì cho dù dsp 0501 và A11, đều làm việc rất ổn định, chống nhiễu tốt, và cái chức năng khoái nhất là tự lưu vị trí khi mất điện, tuy nhiên, cơ cấu cơ khí phải đảm bảo chính xác, nếu không vị trí tiếp tục sẽ bị lệch chút ít khi bắt đầu chạy máy tiếp.
dsp có cả bản cho lathe, plasma... và mới phát triển tới 4 trục thực thì phải, vì em dspA18 em chưa dùng thử, nên chưa dám phán.
còn dsp và computer , thì ưu nhược em chưa thấu được hết, vì từ ngày biết xi en xi, em chỉ dùng mỗi dsp0501 và DspA11. còn vụ NC, Mach, USBCNC... em chịu.

----------


## suu_tam

RichAuto với RichNC vẫn nó, chỉ là khác tên miền thôi ạ.
Và đều không có 0501. Kể cả tên hay tài liệu cũng không có.

Em thì mới dùng con A18 và nó cũng không có E-STOP.

Vậy liệu có phải con 0501 là dạng hàng fake phiên bản cổ của con A11 không ạ.

Giống như giờ weihong chỉ có NCSTUDIO V8 là thấp nhất nhưng thị trường thì tràn lan V5 đời cổ và là hàng 100% fake.

----------


## motogia

> RichAuto với RichNC vẫn nó, chỉ là khác tên miền thôi ạ.
> Và đều không có 0501. Kể cả tên hay tài liệu cũng không có.
> 
> Em thì mới dùng con A18 và nó cũng không có E-STOP.
> 
> Vậy liệu có phải con 0501 là dạng hàng fake phiên bản cổ của con A11 không ạ.
> 
> Giống như giờ weihong chỉ có NCSTUDIO V8 là thấp nhất nhưng thị trường thì tràn lan V5 đời cổ và là hàng 100% fake.


À, cũng chẳng biết hai 2 cụ trên có bà con họ hàng gì không ,còn hàng fake thì tuỳ nơi bác mua thôi, em toàn mua trực tiếp 2 tên này và nhờ thanh toán hộ,nên mạn bàn về hàng của chủ thớt.

RichNC: Beijing Richnc Technology Co., Ltd http://richnc.cn/en/index.php Họ phát triển sản phẩm theo tên RZNC x... vẫn thương mại DSP0501 nhé
RichAuto: Beijing RichAuto S&T Co. Ltd http://richauto.com.cn/en/default.aspx Họ phát triển theo serial A1X, A4x, A5x

Cho dù nó ký hiệu mã sản phẩm thế nào thì em thấy CPU vẫn là DSP mà thôi

Về hình thức sản phẩm, em thấy 2 tên này hoàn toàn khác nhau về mã hiệu, hình dạng....

Thấy có mục download tài liệu và bản update trên web mà và bản A18 em chưa dùng nên không biết Rõ có hỗ trợ port E-stop hay không? nhưng đã đọc qua manual A1x serial thấy có hỗ trợ mà, bác check lại dãy port J8 hình như X7 (IN6) gì đó.... tốt nhất là hỏi bác chủ. hihihi

----------


## suu_tam

Vâng em nhầm bác ạ.
Đó là hai thằng. Chứ không phải một thằng khác phiên bản.

----------


## suu_tam

Nhưng vì em thấy bác chủ nói của RuiZhitianhong mà RuiZhitianhong thì lại là RichAuto mà ở đó không thấy có 0501.
Một điều lạ nữa là ở richnc thì vào mục rznc thì là có 0501 chứ vào mục richnc thì lại là toàn richauto.

----------


## suu_tam

Nói tóm lại là kệ bố bọn nó chỉ cần biết là 0501 rẻ hơn và chậm hơn A11 phải không ạ?
Và còn gì hơn kém nữa không ạ? Thế thôi ạ. Chứ còn chẳng cần quan tâm nó của ai, ai bán cả bác ạ.
Mình là người sử dụng.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Đúng đó bác, cứ tùy tâm tùy tầm mà chơi, đáp ứng công việc là ok  :Smile:

----------


## longnnk

Cái này có dùng được cho máy khổ lớn 1800x2500 không ạ, em đọc lài liệu thì có bấm về home để thiết lập nhưng lần đầu lắp vào máy thì làm sao máy biết home là ở đâu ạ?
Thank chủ thớt bài viết quá bổ ích :Wink:

----------


## motogia

> Cái này có dùng được cho máy khổ lớn 1800x2500 không ạ, em đọc lài liệu thì có bấm về home để thiết lập nhưng lần đầu lắp vào máy thì làm sao máy biết home là ở đâu ạ?
> Thank chủ thớt bài viết quá bổ ích


khổ đó vô tư ,nên kiếm A11 đi bác, dsp0501 dùng cũng được nhưng hơi phiền.
Còn bấm về home, thì phải đảm bảo các cảm biến home đã đấu nối ngon lành, rùi thực hiện bấm home thui, máy tự reference điểm đó làm home máy. tất nhiên chú ý hướng di chuyển các trục về home nhé và chọn tốc độ di chuyển về home chậm chậm thui, khoảng 2-3 m/phút.

----------


## longnnk

> khổ đó vô tư ,nên kiếm A11 đi bác, dsp0501 dùng cũng được nhưng hơi phiền.
> Còn bấm về home, thì phải đảm bảo các cảm biến home đã đấu nối ngon lành, rùi thực hiện bấm home thui, máy tự reference điểm đó làm home máy. tất nhiên chú ý hướng di chuyển các trục về home nhé và chọn tốc độ di chuyển về home chậm chậm thui, khoảng 2-3 m/phút.


 DSP A11 chỉ cần file đuôi *.nc là chạy đúng không bác? e thấy có cái máy Kingcut X12 hình như cũng DSP nhưng muốn máy chạy được phải đổi sang đuôi *.DAT bằng phần mềm OutputDSP ạ, A11 hình như không hỗ trợ trục thứ 4 đúng không ạ, mình có chế được sử dụng 2 thanh ray hoặc vitme để kéo trục Y được không ạ

----------


## motogia

DSP chạy code *.nc không cần đổi gì cả, mình chưa dùng kingcut nên không rõ nó là gì, chắc cũng là bộ điều khiển cầm tay độc lập không dùng máy tính ( đoán vậy thôi nhé). A11, DSP0501 chỉ hỗ trợ dạng máy XYZ, còn muốn sử dụng 4 trục thực thì dùng A18 hay DSP1003 (4) gì gì đó, cái này hỏi cụ suutam hoặc bác chủ. còn cái ý còn lại bác hỏi, chắc là vụ song mã Y rùi, bạn xem trên diễn đàn để biết thêm thông tin.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> khổ đó vô tư ,nên kiếm A11 đi bác, dsp0501 dùng cũng được nhưng hơi phiền.
> Còn bấm về home, thì phải đảm bảo các cảm biến home đã đấu nối ngon lành, rùi thực hiện bấm home thui, máy tự reference điểm đó làm home máy. tất nhiên chú ý hướng di chuyển các trục về home nhé và chọn tốc độ di chuyển về home chậm chậm thui, khoảng 2-3 m/phút.


Phiền là phiền gì ạ, nó hay bị lỗi hay sao ạ

----------


## motogia

Bác đọc lại các post phía trên, thực tế đã dùng, nhận thấy DSP0501, khi load gcode để chạy, nó chậm hơn A11, còn tốc độ máy, độ ổn định, chống nhiễu.... hoàn toàn yên tâm, nhưng các yếu tố đó còn phụ thuộc vào cấu hình máy cnc của bác nữa. DSP0501 không có cổng estop nên khi thi công phần tủ điện mất công chế cháo thêm. còn chuyện lỗi khi chạy máy, đã dùng mấy năm nay, chưa thấy lỗi dsp0501.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

Dsp0501 hay A11 không có e-stop vậy muốn dùng hbrid servo phải đấu nối tiếp với 1 công tắc hành trình đúng k ạ

----------


## motogia

phần lớn dsp0501 không có estop , còn một số hàng có cổng estop thì bác phải tự tìm mua hoặc liên hệ hãng để họ mở rộng cho. A11 có cổng estop. nên từ cổng alarm của driver , tùy trường hợp thường đóng hay thường mở mà nối về cổng estop. còn dsp0501 dùng relay để ngắt điện nuôi mạch giao tiếp dsp. còn cách kéo tín hiệu đó về công tắc hành trình, thì chưa thử, nhưng đã thử lấy mảnh kim loại di vào công tắc hành trình khi máy đang chạy, thì ko dừng

----------


## suu_tam

Hiểu đơn giản phần cứng và phần mềm của A11 đời cao hơn con 0501 thế là dễ hiểu.
Ít tiền thì mua 0501 nhiều hơn thì A11 (Đó là cùng nhu cầu sử dụng DSP của bọn nó).

----------


## tcltcl15

Các bạn xem giúp clip mình thao tác đúng chưa sao mà nó không đọc được usb vậy. Mình tạo file .nc và .tap nhưng nó đều không đọc được. Không biết mình thao tác thiếu gì không nữa. Mong các bạn chỉ giúp. Thanks

----------


## motogia

> Các bạn xem giúp clip mình thao tác đúng chưa sao mà nó không đọc được usb vậy. Mình tạo file .nc và .tap nhưng nó đều không đọc được. Không biết mình thao tác thiếu gì không nữa. Mong các bạn chỉ giúp. Thanks


DSP không nhận được USB, có thể các nguyên nhân sau:
1. USB hỏng, cổng usb của dsp hỏng , hoặc interface một số usb không phù hợp với giải thuật đọc của dsp, đề xuất usb hàng kingson.
2. cắm usb vào máy tính định dạng lại là FAT32.
3. đã có can thiệp thiết lập trong dsp là disable gcode hay disable usb. kiểm tra thiết lập lại.
4. hoặc trong quá trình copy file vào dsp hay cắm usb vào dsp bị lỏng chân.
5. cũng có thể định dạng gcode không phù hợp. (cái này chưa đủ trình để mình bàn gcode. nhưng với jdpaint và artcam hoàn toàn phù hợp gcode).
...
bác chịu khó test từng cái một, để tìm ra nguyên nhân.

trong trường hợp cần cài lại từ đầu, cần ghi các thông số đã thiết lập ra giấy. sau đó tiến hành trở lại mặc định ban đầu của nhà sản xuất( restore). một số phiên bản dsp ( theo version) có hoặc không có menu để trở lại mặc định ban đầu của nhà sản xuất. nếu có, chọn chức năng đó. còn không muốn thực hiện chức năng đó mà vẫn có thể trở về mặc định của nhà sản xuất thì làm như sau.
 nhấn - giữ : phím "ok" - màu xanh, bật nguồn, chờ trong khoảng 6-8 s nó sẽ hiện menu đó, và chọn dòng trở về mặc định nhà sản xuất, khi dsp đã về phiên bản mặc định ban đầu, tiến hành cài đặt lại các thông số.

ps: bác thao tác không sai, nhưng để nhanh hơn, khi cần chạy, từ màn hình chính nhấn phím RUN , và chọn đường dẫn tới file, chọn file là chạy luôn. chỉ chém được như vậy. bác nên hỏi các cụ khác.

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## tcltcl15

1. Để mình thử cái usb khác xem sao
2. Đã format vài lần dang fat32 vẫn ko được
3. Kiểm tra như nào bạn. Chỉ dùm mình với. Tay cầm này dùng cho máy tiện gỗ. Mới chưa xài lần nào mình chưa có kinh nghiệm nên ko dám vọc nhiều.
4. Đã cắm chặt. không lỏng
5. Mình dùng Artcam để xuất file nhưng không biết có phù hợp cho máy tiện ko nữa.
Cái tay cầm này có cổng kết nối vào máy tính. Dùng máy tính chuyển file vào được không bạn.

----------


## motogia

bản dsp của bạn, loại dùng cho mill hay lathe, thử gửi link mình xem nào, còn nếu không thì làm file mill bình thường, chạy không tải xem sao.
nên kiếm usb hãng kingson mà test, max 8GB thui, test lại xem. vì sợ hàng dsp của bạn ngoài luồng, nên hơi kén usb. (võ đoán thui nhé, có thông tin chia sẻ vậy, chưa kiểm chứng).
ngoài cổng load file qua usb, dsp có load file qua máy tính. copy file vào inner memory, làm vậy cũng dc nhưng hơi phiền, và chậm, lưu trữ thấp. nếu cần thiết quá, để lại địa chỉ, thông tin , mình sẽ gọi.

----------


## tcltcl15

Chắc là bản lathe bạn ạ. Vì khi mua máy tiện gỗ thì nó đi kèm rồi. Mình chưa có kinh nghiệm làm file tiện gỗ như nào nếu bạn biết chỉ dùm mình đc ko. Đây là hình máy tiện gỗ chỗ mình làm. Từ lúc mua về vẫn đang trùm mền vì chưa biết sử dụng như nào luôn.


Sđt, zalo mình là 0932425481. Mình tên Lĩnh.
Cảm ơn bạn nhiều nha.

----------


## motogia

bác nên kiểm tra mục số 1 và số 5, kiếm phần mềm xuất gcode chuyên cho bản lathe, vì dspA13 là bản dùng cho lathe, 2 axis linkage . nên việc dùng artcam sợ dspA13 không nhận dc.

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## longnnk

Bác nào có sơ đồ đấu dsp0501 với biến tần cho em xin với ạ

----------


## longnnk

Em mua được 1 biến tần POWTRAN PI9100a nhưng không biết đấu nối thế nào vì sơ đồ và chân của biến tần không có ký hiệu giống nhau  :Confused:

----------

